# How Much is Too Much?



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I have both Casey and Samson entered in trials the second weekend of February. I work full time and with winter in its full glory here, outside training is not happening. Since before Christmas I have booked lot of extra training time with a friend at a couple of training halls in the area...Looking at my schedule for the next 3 weeks, we have only one day "off" between training, classes and fun matches each week. I am finding the nights a bit hectic (the dogs seem to love it!) and it is certainly more training pretrial than I have done in the past. However, I now have 2 dogs and it is Sam's debut trial, going for his CD. I am not sure if I'm overdoing it or not...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My schedule is absolutely crazy with rentals and classes


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I do things every day with the dogs after I get home from work, and once I get done, it is late. I feel the same way some times. But then I think , "hey this is my hobby, this is what I enjoy" So my answer, is no, it is not to much, if you are enjoying it. If you are stressed out about it, then tone it down some! Good for you for all the training! I bet your pups will do well! Keep us updated!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh good! I was afraid I was exhibiting symptoms of obsessive/compulsive disorder or something! In that vein, I am happy to announce that I am skipping my class tonight due to a freezing rain storm. I hope to brave the forecasted snowstorm tomorrow to make the fun match, however!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Good for you! I did not do anything but play with the dogs in the snow today! Sometimes it is nice to skip training! (you do feel guilty though)


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Our class ended up getting cancelled anyway...did some heeling here though...Samson requires constant vigilance to make sure he keeps his bum in...my crabby guy!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I feel like a soccer mom running around after work to dog classes. It is only too much if you are getting over tired, not enjoying it and things are going badly. If you are handling it and having fun with all you are doing keep on trucking!

Me I need to cut back so I am cutting back on my work I do for the training facility to offset my expenses. I need to take back a day. I have two dogs I am actively big time training, one takes one class, and one is retired. She needs to get out too. I can't neglect so I am restructuring my training. 

I am just wishing there was a building closer to where I live I could go work my dogs without driving so far. That is what makes it so hard. Everything is 45 min away at the minimum.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am just wishing there was a building closer to where I live I could go work my dogs without driving so far. That is what makes it so hard. Everything is 45 min away at the minimum.


I am also an hour away from the buildings where I train. I used to hate it, but I have found that it is better for me that way, or I would head out away from home every night to train, and I don't think my husband of kid would enjoy that very much. This way, I just train at home, or near home every day after work instead


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Fun match tonight went very well for both of my boys...made it in spite of 2 day storm.
It IS fun and I look forward to getting out. I am lucky that I am relatively close to my training places (30 min max). My boys hear the words "go training" and go ballistic! On the rare occasion that I leave one of them behind, they are absolutely depressed! My coach asked me tonight, "What did you do with all your time before the dogs?" (4 years ago) Probably I watched TV. This is much better


----------

